# Where to buy small bottles of Prosecco



## liaconn (13 Dec 2009)

Does anyone know where I would get quarter bottles of prosecco (like the individual bottles of wine you get in pubs)?  I know someone who doesn't like most wine but likes to have the odd glass of prosecco now and again and want to get them a few bottles for Christmas.


----------



## Grizzly (14 Dec 2009)

Saw them in SuperValu Mount Merrion when buying a larger bottle on special offer at €8.99.


----------



## Caveat (14 Dec 2009)

Sounds like the sort of thing _Superquinn_ would have too.


----------



## Cahir (14 Dec 2009)

I saw quarter bottles of Cava in M&S yesterday.


----------



## foxylady (14 Dec 2009)

There is an off licence on camden street that has an offer of two bottles for 19.99 however they are not small bottles. Its a good bargain though and comes in a gift box


----------



## Grizzly (15 Dec 2009)

The brand name in SuperValu Mount Merrion is Valdo. Strangely they were the only wines not priced on the shelf.


----------



## liaconn (15 Dec 2009)

Thanks for that. Mt Merrion is quite handy so I'll head out there.


----------

